# midcycle spotting, now day 4 when should i be concerned?



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

So i've read all about ovulation or midcycle bleeding and so far it hasn't been more than a couple days, but this cycle it has been 4 days. It is very light usually pink, or red streak in CM, so is this still considered ovulation bleeding or what? I had my hormone levels check last cycle and the midwife said all was normal. But just don't know it is making me worried something is wrong as i don't remember having it until starting ttc #2


----------

